# SOG-Sea Of Green



## allglad (May 17, 2007)

hi I am a fairly unexperienced grower & can use help.

I am going to run 4 2' 4 bulb t5's for starters then turn on my 250w halo light (not sure if I am going hps...son argo...or mh..or which combo of them yet.

My growing area is 30" X 30". Useing 2 tubs with 13" X 19" for my 4" rockwool cubes.  The system will be run with 2 air pumps and airstones along with hydro fert.

I will be doing Thai x Skunk skunk from seed.

I could use any advise. Should I go with SOG? Are the lights sound'n good? Should I use 6 cubes per tub?

Is there anything special I need to know about Thai x Skunk?

I am not limited in how high I can grow these, but I am thinking if I do will that I will add a second growth area just above the main one, so if I do add a second grow area I will probably have a celing of 5' for the main area.

Should I wait to work with CO?

Mahalo
Allglad
\ooo/


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to move this oer to the Hydro section.
A general rule to SOG is 1 sq.ft. per plant. so you have around 7 1/2 sq.ft.
As far as the light. I would use the Flos for veg...then get a HPS for flower. bt thats my 2:cents.
I'll let the Hydro guys help you out on the rest. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## allglad (May 17, 2007)

Hmm I think that I may start my 20 some odd seeds with 6 places for veg'n and if need be switch to 4 if things get crouded.


----------

